# Windows crashed: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

So I was sitting on Photoshop this evening when out of the blue while opening a new project the computer froze and I had to force a reboot. After reviewing the log I found this which match the time when it occured. I also found a Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 41 error, but I assume that occured when I forced the computer to reboot. Should I be worried?


```
Loggnamn:      System
Källa:         Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
Datum:         2015-09-29 00:59:26
Händelse-ID:   10016
Aktivitetskategori:Ingen
Nivå:          Fel
Nyckelord:     Klassiskt
Användare:     Lokal tjänst
Dator:         Frederik-PC
Beskrivning:
Behörighetsinställningarna programspecifik ger inte Lokal behörigheten Aktivering för COM-serverprogrammet med CLSID 
{D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}
 och APPID 
{9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}
 till användaren NT instans\Lokal tjänst SID (S-1-5-19) från adress LocalHost (med LRPC) som körs i programbehållaren Inte tillgänglig SID (Inte tillgänglig). Det går att ändra säkerhetsbehörigheten med hjälp av administrationsverktyget Komponenttjänster.
Händelsens XML-data:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM" Guid="{1B562E86-B7AA-4131-BADC-B6F3A001407E}" EventSourceName="DCOM" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">10016</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-09-28T22:59:26.044576500Z" />
    <EventRecordID>5170</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="976" ThreadID="424" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Frederik-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-19" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="param1">programspecifik</Data>
    <Data Name="param2">Lokal</Data>
    <Data Name="param3">Aktivering</Data>
    <Data Name="param4">{D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}</Data>
    <Data Name="param5">{9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}</Data>
    <Data Name="param6">NT instans</Data>
    <Data Name="param7">Lokal tjänst</Data>
    <Data Name="param8">S-1-5-19</Data>
    <Data Name="param9">LocalHost (med LRPC)</Data>
    <Data Name="param10">Inte tillgänglig</Data>
    <Data Name="param11">Inte tillgänglig</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Freddie,

It would be helpful to have the exact make/model of the computer you are having this problem with. Is it a desktop or laptop? Is it an OEM computer (Dell, HP, ACER/Gateway), or a custom-built rig?

Also, you'll need to determine whether or not you have a virus or malware infection causing the problem or Windows corruption. Those 2 are usually indicative of a software failure. Or if you have a hardware failure. The Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 41 error is usually a kernel or HAL-based failure, so you'll need to figure out whether it's software or hardware as I said. This is a pretty serious error, so yes, I would worry about it, as usually Blue Screens or Black Screens often follow this error. :frown:

I would start by *BACKING UP ALL PERSONAL INFORMATION (Documents, Photos, Music, Videos, E-mails) TO EXTERNAL MEDIA IF YOU HAVEN'T DONE SO BEFORE STARTING THIS TROUBLESHOOTING PROCESS AS RISK OF DATA LOSS IS SUBSTANTIAL!!!*

_Try these things while we're waiting to hear back from you on your hardware:_

*1.)* Use whatever Anti-Virus (AV) program you have and perform both a full-scan and a boot-scan. Remove all found viruses and malware from your computer. Retest.

*2.)* If the error persists, download free MALWAREBYTES from malwarebytes.org and scan for and remove all spyware viruses found. Retest.

*3.)* If the error persists, open a *COMMAND PROMPT*, using* Administrator mode*, and run the command *SFC /SCANNOW* from the C:\ prompt to completion. If SFC command completes, reboot and restest for the error. 

*4.)* If the error persists, you could have Windows corruption from normal usage, or from removal of any found viruses or malware in the above steps. Proceed to Step 5.

*5.)* Test your hardware; start with your Hard Drive; download free *SEATOOLS* from seagate.com and run *BOTH* short and long tests. If *SEATOOLS* returns any errors, your hard drive has failed and is producing the kernel-41 error and must be replaced. Reinstall your Win10 and retest.

*6.)* Test your RAM memory by downloading free *MEMTEST (*Google it), and run each RAM memory stick individually for a minimum of 8 passes. This may take up to 24 hrs. on sticks 4GB-8GB or larger. If *MEMTEST* returns any errors, your RAM stick has failed and must be replaced. Repeat for each RAM stick in your computer or notebook, and then repeat again after all RAM sticks are reinserted into your computer. Retest for the error.

*7.) *If after testing your hardware in Steps 5 & 6, and no problems are found or if you found faulty hardware and replaced it, but the error persists, you'll need to now do a Windows Reinstall from factory Recovery discs or Recovery Partition. This is also called a Windows Reset. If you did not receive factory discs, as few computers today come with these, you'll have to make them on your existing computer, unless you have a custom-built rig, in which case, you'll have to do a complete rebuild using boxed Microsoft Windows OS media; Windows10 or earlier. Since we don't have information on your system, we can't provide specifics on this process and what steps you need to take to do this until you provide us with the requested information. If you are familiar with this process, then you can proceed and retest for the error. If you are not familiar with this process and have never done it, it is best to take to your local licensed Computer Pro and pay him to do this step for you.

There are lots of things that can trip you up in this process if you've never fully tested a computer before, so follow the steps and post back any questions you have if you get stuck. 

Also, you didn't mention whether your Computer came new with Win10 pre-installed or you did the upgrade. We need to know the earlier version of Windows you upgraded from (e.g.: WinXP, Vista, Win7, Win8/8.1), AND if you upgraded from the system tray widget in Windows (Internet download) or you did a Clean Install from media (DVD or USB).

Post back answers and we can advise you further. Hopefully, if you follow my steps you will stumble onto the problem and resolve it yourself.

Best of luck,
*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

Sometimes I don't understand why people don't refer to the 'My System' tab on my profile for information about my system. Nevertheless, the computer is virus free as I combine Avast and Malwarebytes every month when doing the regular maintenance run, and it is not even a year old for the record.

If I try to backtrack what I was doing right before the crash I do remember that my computer was under high stress that I didn't pay attention to as I was busy with Photoshop. I was rendering a short 1080p video, using Photoshop, and at the same time I downloaded a 60GB Steam game. Could very much have been too much for it. Now the computer is back to normal and the past days it has been fully operational as normal. I have been monitoring my temperatures as well after the crash and they stick to normal values. Also tried some heavy gaming and it also seems to work like it should. 

I'm not going to proceed with any tests yet that could corrupt my userdata, or that would leave my computer unusable as I use this computer for work as well. Only like you said if the problem persists, but this is literally the first time this computer have crashed since I purchased it this spring. Not too long ago I ran a SFC scan for another problem I had with the Windows 10 search bar but it showed no particular errors. What I will do however soon if the problem persists is try a clean install of Windows 10 as I have been planning on doing it for some time now but never got around to it yet.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

One question I would love to know the answer to is when you say you plan to do a clean install of Windows 10, that sounds like this was an upgrade am I correct?
If I am right I just took a Dell All-in-One pc from an upgrade of 10 from 8.1 to a clean install of 10 and it is hard to tell it is the same pc as the difference is so obvious!


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

Rich-M said:


> One question I would love to know the answer to is when you say you plan to do a clean install of Windows 10, that sounds like this was an upgrade am I correct?
> If I am right I just took a Dell All-in-One pc from an upgrade of 10 from 8.1 to a clean install of 10 and it is hard to tell it is the same pc as the difference is so obvious!


I'm actually running on a clean install of Windows 10 as we speak, but since I installed it on launch day drivers from my manufacturer have updated a few times that should resolve some issues I had when I first put Windows 10 on my machine. That is pretty much the only reason why I want to give it a new start to try out if they fixed anything now when it has been out for a few months.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Oh ok well that makes sense. Your Psu is not good quality. Would you have access to another one to try in your system?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting back. :smile:

Yeah, you're right about the *My System section*; should have looked there. I've been off this forum for several months and forgot to look there, as most users who are not Mods or Volunteers don't bother to fill that section of their profile out. _Mea Culpa_!

For the most part, the tests I asked you to run are non-destructive and shouldn't do anything to your user data. However, that risk exists, so I understand you not wanting to do it. Should you decide to do one or all of the tests I recommended, you'll see the *big red warning* that asks you to backup all your personal data just in case! You sound pretty savvy, so I'm guessing you've already done this. I put it there, just in case, as many of my Users in my repair business have not done backups since they unpacked their computer from the box it came in from the store, and more do not know how to do this. 

I'm sure you're also aware that running virus scan and removal tools such as Avast & MBAM, and others can scramble your Windows. Thus, the caution about backing up to external media. If your Windows C: boot drive is having some sort of issue, whether new or not, running the SFC command or it's counterpart CHKDSK can also wreck your windows depending on the nature of the drive failure. Usually not, but I've seen it happen before, and it's wise to be cautious using these tools even though they are supplied by MS with Windows.

Best of luck,
*<<<BBJ>>> *


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> Thanks for posting back. :smile:
> 
> Yeah, you're right about the *My System section*; should have looked there. I've been off this forum for several months and forgot to look there, as most users who are not Mods or Volunteers don't bother to fill that section of their profile out. _Mea Culpa_!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the in depth reply. I'm always keen to back up important data as I've had alot of critical failures in the past, so that is really not an issue if it turns out to be a faulty driver. Anyway, like I said before I should really get around to give a new install of Windows 10 a shot and try out those new drivers as I had some major problems getting some drivers to work on the first day of using the new OS. This has pretty much been my trial run of Windows 10 since July to get used to it and see how well it performs for my kind of tasks. I'm aware that using any type of troubleshooting tests and the SFC scan can do some weird stuff if it detects any issues, and as I mentioned I used the SFC scan once or twice earlier, maybe it didn't fix anything, rather doing the quite opposite. I'll give it a new chance to start fresh with the new drivers and try to stay away from troubleshooting for now until the problem starts bothering me again. Gonna leave this thread open for a bit and see how the new drivers worked.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds good, Freddie. I'm very pleased to hear you're doing regular backups, and that we agree on the the risk of virus/malware removal and disk cleanup utilities.:wink:

I've been a Win10 Tester for Microsoft since the Preview version came out back in Sept. 2014; so I've been running it for over a year and I really like it (yes, you heard me Microsoft!!). I've also done several Win10 Presentations and Workshops at my local Computer Club along with our Club President. So, I have to do more rigorous testing than most users. 

Please post back and share your result when you get around to doing your Win10 Clean install. If you run into anything hinky, we are here 24x7x365 to help you out!!:grin:

Have a terrific weekend!
Best,
*<<<BBJ>>>*


----------

